
China’s New Leadership Takes Hard Line in Secret Memo - hyperventilator
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/08/20/world/asia/chinas-new-leadership-takes-hard-line-in-secret-memo.html?src=twr&_r=0
======
niels_olson
Ok, here's the issue with this article:

"party-run publications and Web sites have vehemently denounced
constitutionalism and civil society"

Seriously? I rather doubt a one-party system is going to openly denounce civil
society. The human desire for civility is the only thing that keeps despots
from being murdered in the street.

This is also a problem with HN's voting system. The headline of this is
totally missing the point. On HN, the headline should read

> NYT puppet of NSA? "party publications ... vehemently denounced ... civil
> society

